# Bernie the Bunraku puppet (pic heavy)



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Alright so I've had a few people ask how Bernie was made. It's tough because I never do progress shots, I have every intention of taking them but I just never do, one of my flaws I guess. I recently had to repair Bernie so I figured I give a go at making a tutorial..of sorts. I first created Bernie just as a rag doll sort of a photo-op for my parties, yes he's been abused. A couple of years ago I decided to make him a puppet. This was pretty easy considering I already had a harness for a bunraku style puppet I dreamed up years ago (however never finished). I added a couple of wooden dowels dressed in black, used some rubber bands to attach our feet, voila! Instant bunraku.

So first step is coming up with a design. I already had a head I sculpted as well as hands. You could use a mask, as long as you had some kind of form underneath (wig form). Bernie's head sort of was a happy mistake. I was experimenting with great stuff foam and my latex zombie casting. Well when I pulled the casted head out of the mold he shrunk a bit and was pretty distorted. I was immediately inspired. I cut out the top row of teeth and glued the bottom up so he looked like an old man. Lots of character. So now I had my head and it was pretty rigid. I cast the hands out of latex as well and before I pulled them out and after they dried I stuffed some batting inside...but not to much. They wiggle better. Anyway back to the whole design bit. I wanted my Bernie to be skinny and sort of cartoony, not too realistic. So I drew him full scale (this is what I did it just makes it easier for me to visualize the finished product). I had some rolls of craft paper so that's what I used. I actually had someone trace me years ago and I keep that around for measurements and reference..its pretty helpful.

So now I had my design, I drew him full scale and had a way to measure. I broke out my PVC. I wish I had all the measurements but I just don't save stuff like that. Beside I have no concept of craftsmanship. I work dirty and rough, making it up usually as I go. You will also need a couple of PVC-T's. one for the chest and one for the hips. So cut your PVC to the sizes you determine just keep in mind all the spaces you need for joints. Once you have them cut to size its time to grab you pool noodles. I love the noodles because you can actually carve them up with a rasp. This way they aren't all blocky. For my lower legs I used some foam mannequin arms I found at the dump. They are much heavier than the pool noodles. I'm not sure how the noodles would work but I would play around with the movement a bit, you may find you need to add something to the bottom that would beef them up a bit. So you cut the PVC and carved your noodles lets move on.

Alright for the torso/chest I had a rigid piece of foam, an old mannequin. I had to cut it in half to place my PVC-t +some short pieces of PVC to shorten up the gap to the openings.Your going to have to cut something of a recessed T into the inside of the foam so your PVC will fit snugly. Once that is accomplished start running some of your clothesline through the PVC. Leave plenty of slack in the lower half (I would double it up as well). This area is something you may have to play with to get right. Once you think you have it I would secure your PVC with a 5 min epoxy or urethane glue, just remember that stuff expands. Now glue both sides together. Remember I used a mannequin but you can use any type of rigid foam such as Dow or anything similar (you might want to laminate 2-4 sheets). Just remember whenever you sand foam use some sort of breathing protection. That stuff is nasty! Alright once you have these pieces glued and its dried start shaving them down so they don't look so blocky. When that is done repeat the process for the hips.

Once you finished the hips and chest and you have attached them by using your clothesline(make sure you get your measurements where you want them before tying them together). Once they are tied together I would wrap some duct tape around your rope spine. This will make it a bit more rigid. Now take some batting, the stuff they use in quilts. wrap this around and use it as your core. Make it as fat or as skinny as you want. Bernie is pretty skinny and needs to eat a couple sandwiches. While I was doing this I had a glue gun handy every now and then I would tack it down as I went. Once you think you have it, glue the batting to itself and the chest and hips. I then used duct tape to make a sort of skin and secure it to the chest and hips.

Now its time to tie your arms and legs together (not yours but your puppets..pervert). I doubled up all my rope just to be safe. Oh make sure your noodles are attached, at this point its just easier. Once each PVC bone was where I wanted it I put some urethane glue into the top and bottom of the PVC and duct taped them in place, the rope that is. Also be careful with urethane glue it expands...alot!

Once you have your harness ready you need to think how your gonna attach this sucker to you. I placed a wooden dowel in Bernie's back at a downward angle so he wouldn't slide out. I then drilled a matching angle into some wood on my harness so he just slips in and out. Also I attached some scrap PVC into his forearms so I could slip some dowels in and out. This will give you control of his arms and you can take them out for storage. (I used a baby carrier harness for mine. Use your imagination, look in thrift stores, yard sales. Backbacks work well too, you just need to do some tinkering)

So if all is going as planned you now have a skeletal type body. Now for attaching the neck and the head. Look at some of the pics I attached and it may help. I used aluminum stock and bent it to my needs. The way I made my head I wanted it to swivel and rock when I walked. You don't have to do this its just how I roll....yo. Once I got my shape right I cut the bottom piece to a point that way when I pushed it in the foam it slid in a bit easier. Once I had it where I wanted it I pulled it out and Gorilla glued the hell out of it and placed it back inside. Once dried I attached the head.

Onto the neck. Since the sculpture I made of Bernie didn't have a neck I made one out of a t-shirt. I painted up to sort of match and used hot glue to attach it to under the jawline and on the upper chest.

How you dress your puppet is up to you. I found since Bernie is so dainty I needed some women's clothes. I raided my wife's closet. Once I got him dressed I still wanted him to look goofy skinny so I took the waist in with hot glue as well as the shirt in places. This gave him a pretty cartoony look.

O.k. so as far as attaching his feet to yours there are a ton of different ways to go about this. I chose the simplest. I used a couple heavy duty elastic bands. You could use Velcro or something more elaborate. Eventually I want to add shoes that attach to mine. Remember when I said Bernie's lower legs were heavier than the rest? Well if you use real shoes to attach to your puppet that will give it some weight. I actually removed the bottom of the shoes Bernie wears to lighten him up a bit.

I'm sure I'm missing something but in a nutshell thats how I made him. If you decide to use these techniques just use common sense as well. Don't go sniffing the glue or burning yourself with a glue gun and when cutting metal be careful not to gut off you fingers. These are tips not gospel. Most of my ramblings are out of memory, it's been years since I finished this fella. Good luck and feel free to shoot any questions my way.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

AWESOME work! Thanks for the how-to!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Amazing! Just amazing! I understand the intentions of taking progress pics but not doing it. Your instructions are great. Love the glazed over face on him. He's just barely hanging on from the afterlife. Do you have any video of him? (Yeah, we're never satisfied)


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Amazing! Just amazing! I understand the intentions of taking progress pics but not doing it. Your instructions are great. Love the glazed over face on him. He's just barely hanging on from the afterlife. Do you have any video of him? (Yeah, we're never satisfied)


I'll get some video real soon I promise!


----------



## kid (Feb 19, 2010)

That's awesome. Yes, video please


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now I know why this guy looks so depressed - he realized he's wearing women's clothing

I love his facial expression. You have such a knack for coming up with demented looking creations


----------



## apetoes (Feb 23, 2010)

Bernie looks amazing! Love the stuff on your site as well. The detail is stunning, my props look "ok" at night, yours look fantastic even in full daylight. Great Stuff!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. I did no what a Bunnraku puppet was. You such a great look with this guy. I'll bet you could put on a great show with these.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

I also did not know what a bunraku puppet was, very cool. I checked out your website. Wow, very creative! Wonderful expressions on your props, great style! And I love the hands. A tutorial on those would be great.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

That looks cool! Thanks for showing a how-to!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the positive feedback I'm glad you like it. I'm hoping to put some video up within the next few days. I seem to have lost one of Bernie's shoes.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Dead Things said:


> I also did not know what a bunraku puppet was, very cool. I checked out your website. Wow, very creative! Wonderful expressions on your props, great style! And I love the hands. A tutorial on those would be great.


Thanks alot. As far as the hands go it's just a clay sculpture with a two piece mold. Then it's cast in mask latex. That's about it. If I ever do any molding I'll make sure to post some pics but there is soo much on molding on the internet I probably wouldnt do it justice.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't want to hijack this thread, but those hands have such odd angles. Is the cast palm/ back or fingers/palms. You have such a great style, cartoonish almost, and I don't mean that in a derogatory manner. It seems very familiar and yet fresh, which I feel is a hallmark of great art.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Dead Things said:


> I don't want to hijack this thread, but those hands have such odd angles. Is the cast palm/ back or fingers/palms. You have such a great style, cartoonish almost, and I don't mean that in a derogatory manner. It seems very familiar and yet fresh, which I feel is a hallmark of great art.


No man I dont take offense to that at all. That was what I was going for. I like realism but cartoony is more fun. Bernie in whole is supposed to be characterized. Cute with and edge. Glad you get it and thanks alot.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

lol, what an expression! thanks for the post


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

If you use a simple drape of black velvet or ultrasuade (I take a length of fabric and cut an X where I want my neck to be & just drape it over me) it breaks up your body contours and deflects light off of you even better. This is sweet..


----------

